# 1967 Tempest Modern Bucket Seat Recomendation question



## HappyHooligan (Apr 10, 2016)

New to the Forum and was wandering if anyone has put modern bucket seats in a 1967 car? I am thinking about a set from a GMC Envoy or something that has seatbelts built into the modern bucket seats. Any ideas what would type of seats will work? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Dealer369 (Jan 15, 2017)

Late 90's early 00's Sebring convertible seats look pretty good. I tried a lot of seats and these were the only ones that didn't look like two fat kids sitting in the front of the car. I'm putting them in mine and the seat belts have a solenoid that is controlled by a gyro and will lock up in the event of rollover or hard deceleration. I don't have any pictures but managed to pick a set up front and rear from pick-n-pull on the 50% off day for 75$ They are common in junkyards too. One throng you need to consider is that in the event of a crash, the seat, and YOUR inertia is now acting on the floor pan mounts, instead of just your inertia in a typical seatbelt setup so you would need to reinforce the floor pan. There's a nice write up on a corvair site that has all the wiring info if you are interested in that option.


----------

